# M.A.S.K. Thunderhawk Restoration



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Second in my series of rebuilds is T-Hawk. Worn out door springs, damaged stickers, scratched finish, cracked tires, etc.

Before:

















After:

















The plastic repair was done with Novus polish, and the tires were replaced with the four best I could find from two scavenged T-Hawks. The remaining cracks were then dotted with superglue. The door springs were bent for better tension (not perfect, but much better). Bare Metal Foil was used to fix the work out chrome, and a new set of labels came from StickerFixer.


----------



## JL Snake-Eyes (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice work! I'm currently making a custom Thunderhawk to fit the 3 3/4 GI JOE Matt Trakker. I'll have to check out StickerFixer.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks! I was hoping to get a Matt Trakker to go with my other figures, but he never managed to show up in local stores. Let us know how the project turns out.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great resto! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

thats cool , I didn't know you could get the color back on plastic like that.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah the plastic actually came back pretty well. I used Novus' 3-2-1 liquid polishes: 3 got rid of the surface wear, dirt, and scratches, 2 gave it a good shine, and 1 for a final cleaning. I've used them to polish models for years, but these MASK cars are the first time I've used it on ABS plastic.


----------



## sixshot77 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Whoa...thanks for the tip!*

Am gonna grab that Novus Kit for sure!

Can u let me know how you fixed the springs in the gull-wing doors? Thanks!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sure - if you pop one of the doors off, you'll see the end of the spring (it's sort of shaped like a "P"). I took two sets of pliers and gently bent the leg of the spring so that the top of the "P" was further away from the T bar. Then I replaced the first door and repeated the operation on the other side. Since the doors were made to come off, it's a pretty easy operation and only took a few minutes.


----------



## gmel77 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Awesome restoration!*

spencer1984,

I just stumbled across this site and am preparing to restore a Thunderhawk of my own. One question, did you also use Novus's 3-2-1 polish on the windshield? Mine is pretty worn, but as this is a clear plastic I am concerned about polishing it. It looks like you polished your windshield, and I could use some tips (i.e. did you use all 3 or just the fine cleaning...).

Thanks!


----------

